# Game Thread: Phoenix Suns @ Houston Rockets



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns** (37-17)*



*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *L. Barbosa* -* SF* *R. Bell* - *PF* *S. Marion* - *C* *B. Diaw*



*Suns Individual Stats*​





 * @*
















* Houston Rockets * *(25-31) *​

*PG * *R. Alston * - *SG* *D. Wesley* -* SF* *T. McGrady* - *PF* *J. Howard* - *C* *Y. Ming*


*
Rockets Individual Stats*​


*Monday, Feb 27th - 9:30PM ET/8:30PM PT - Toyota Center - Houston, TX​ *










* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *107.5 42.8 26.7 * 
*Opponents*- *100.6 45.9 17.6 
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring* *S. Marion 21.7* 
* Rebounds* *S. Marion 12.2* 
*Assists * *S. Nash 10.9 * 
*FG%* *S. Marion 51.5 * 
*FT%* *S.Nash 92.7 * 
*3PT% * *L. Barbosa  45.9* 
*Blocks* *S. Marion 1.9 * 
*Steals* *S. Marion 2.0 * 







*Rockets Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* Houston* *90.5 41.7 18.9 * 
* Opponents* *91.4 41.1 20.5 *

*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring** T. McGrady 25.1 * 
*Rebounds* *J. Howard* *6.5 * 
* Assists * *D. Wesley 3.0 * 
*FG%* *Y. Ming 50.7 * 
* FT%* *Y. Ming * *82.5*
*3PT%* *D. Wesley 39.5* 
*Blocks* *J. Howard 0.1 * 
*Steals* *L. Head  1.0*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This was suppose to be on NBA TV but they changed it to griz and wizards.


I hope the Suns run Yao out of the gym.

If Yao is in effective, the Suns will win.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

WTF is up with not us getting any national air time... Do these retards not know that the Suns are one of the funnest teams to watch in the NBA...Geez...

I hope that Leandro and Diaw thrive with the extra minutes in this game since Thomas is out.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I wish we started Jones at SF and kept Bell at SG. Screw Barbosa.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> I wish we started Jones at SF and kept Bell at SG. Screw Barbosa.


I'm with ya.


Barbosa should of been traded.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dang... tallest guy on our team that will be seeing PT is Boris at 6-8. If Yao doesn't perform he has a lot of explaining to do. 

And D'Antoni deserves a medal.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm afraid Yao will squash Boris like a bug. Not in stats, I mean literally.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

tempe85 said:


> Dang... tallest guy on our team that will be seeing PT is Boris at 6-8. If Yao doesn't perform he has a lot of explaining to do.
> 
> And D'Antoni deserves a medal.


why would he have any explaining to do? if this game is like the past couple against the suns, it means yao will be guarded by 2 or 3 guys when he gets the ball and at many times will have a guy fronting and one guy behind him without the ball.

now if diaw guards yao one on one and yao doesn't produce, then he has a problem. all he can do when he is doubled and tripled is get his teammates good shots. if they don't make them, then they have some explaining to do.


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm leaning towards the Suns this game, but hopefully the Rockets can pull something off after getting crushed by the Suns last game.


----------



## Kyakko (Aug 14, 2002)

so far, it looks like the rockets are out for blood.. especially yao


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> I wish we started Jones at SF and kept Bell at SG. Screw Barbosa.


Barbosa as a back-up would be bearable.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Drk Element said:


> Barbosa as a back-up would be bearable.



I don't know. I was getting sick of his frentic style/inconsistencies even as a back up. But Jones isn't doing too well from what I read in the boxscore when we put him in. I think it's just confidence though. 




Houston may have been out for blood but Suns come right back score 33 in the 2nd qrter to take the lead at half 52-49 :biggrin: . Looks like a good game though. I'm just scoreboard watching every so often. I wish I could watch it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I think the Suns are picking up steam.

Watch for a big 3rd quarter from them. I'm anticipating an onslaught of not missing for a good period of time.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> I think the Suns are picking up steam.
> 
> Watch for a big 3rd quarter from them. I'm anticipating an onslaught of not missing for a good period of time.



Now we're gonna come out cold and miss everything cuz you said that lol


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Shawn Marion is having another big game. of course not like those others but 22 pts 12 rebounds and 4 assists with a lot of 4th to go.

Suns are up 82-72.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Marion - 30pts 18rebs 3stls

Nash - 23pts 10asst 1stl *0 Turnovers*


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Marion has been insane lately.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Now we're gonna come out cold and miss everything cuz you said that lol


Hey, I was right.

They went on a huge run about half way of the 3rd and half way into the 4th.

I love myself......=)


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I would also like to add that Nash is back.


After that 2-14 shooting performance against the Celtics. He shot 9-13 tonight.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> Hey, I was right.
> 
> They went on a huge run about half way of the 3rd and half way into the 4th.
> 
> I love myself......=)



yes you were. and I'm glad. I was just messing then haha.



I love Marion. he must be listening to general board or something haha.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> I love Marion. he must be listening to general board or something haha.



I guess so. lol


Someone told him he can't. 

And Amare told him not to listen.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> I would also like to add that Nash is back.
> 
> 
> After that 2-14 shooting performance against the Celtics. He shot 9-13 tonight.


Nash's 2-14 night came from him hyper-extending his knee in the practice the day b4. Anyways, Suns trounced 'em again ^_^ Marion's on a super tear after hearing those ridiculous trade rumors...He's out to make a point, that's for sure.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Nash's 2-14 night came from him hyper-extending his knee in the practice the day b4. Anyways, Suns trounced 'em again ^_^ Marion's on a super tear after hearing those ridiculous trade rumors...He's out to make a point, that's for sure.



those trade rumors had to be small ones or not serious ones cuz I hadnt heard anything this yr for him to be traded, even by the deadline. and i dont know where that Marion-KG one came from either. We've had no intentions of trading him though.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

dissonance19 said:


> those trade rumors had to be small ones or not serious ones cuz I hadnt heard anything this yr for him to be traded, even by the deadline. and i dont know where that Marion-KG one came from either. We've had no intentions of trading him though.


i would have to think the suns would trade marion for kg.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> i would have to think the suns would trade marion for kg.



prolly but i dont think this was ever a real deal or even talked about. just randomly showed up when i saw that thread last week.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

What up fellas!?

Awesome string of games lately. I still watch every game, though sometimes on tape. 

Really crappy news on Thomas, that's going to have an effect on our defense against certain teams. I would very much not like facing Memphis in the first round without having Thomas to guard Gasol, especially when Amare's return is still very uncertain. And dang, Marion is only getting better and better...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> What up fellas!?
> 
> Awesome string of games lately. I still watch every game, though sometimes on tape.
> 
> Really crappy news on Thomas, that's going to have an effect on our defense against certain teams. I would very much not like facing Memphis in the first round without having Thomas to guard Gasol, especially when Amare's return is still very uncertain. And dang, Marion is only getting better and better...



Memphis has fallen that far? 2 vs 7 match up? Damn. Still plenty of time to go though.

you should send me tapes of the Marion 44 pt performance and 24 rebound performance. I couldn't see those


----------

